# Sound decoder problems



## obwan (Jun 22, 2014)

I have purchased a new loksound decoder for a HO 80 ton 3 truck shay. The decoder seems to work fine but the volume is to low to be of use. I have tried using a number of different speakers. NO better.


----------



## wesleyb420 (Jun 13, 2012)

That is the manual for adjusting all the parameters. 

http://www.esu.eu/uploads/tx_esudow...leitung_LokSound_mfx_usermanual_edition_I.pdf


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Who did your file? Even at default the sound levels was really impressive for me.

I used only one sugar cube style speaker in the oil tank or coal depending on how's yours was equipped 

I bought 10 of these from digikey or something like that for like $20.00 

Either way the sound is impressive and loksound is easy to work with


----------

